# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Are there any small quiet frogs?

## clothman

Last year I bought a exo terra 36" x 18" x 24" and kitted it out (bio-actively) for Reed frogs. My 8 frogs were very happy but got progressively noisy and louder. I persevered but after 8 months I sadly, had to rehome them due to the noise. I live in a flat and my neighbours could even hear them through brick walls. 
The viv has been empty for a few months, I have had it running, as I have a small 'river' at the front about 2cm deep, 5cm wide and the whole length of the viv 36"also live plants and springtails, woodlice and other 'cleaner' crews in there. 
Are there any small frog species that are very quiet or silent? I really miss my little frogs and dont think the set up is suitable for larger frogs (a lot of wasted height) I know female Reed frogs are quieter but cant guarantee to get females from a batch and I dont want to risk getting an odd male. Ive never gotten rid of or rehomed any pet before this and it made me feel bad.
Thanks

----------


## Strider18

Some dart frogs can be quiet. You could always buy some frogs that are old enough were they gave been sexed and you could buy some females.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------



----------


## Lija

Yeah... You definitely not want to get m. Nasuta then..... I can hear mine from outside and they are in a basement lol

i kinda think red eyed or whites female, anything similar? Don't know darts that well yet, I'd think they should be too loud, don't know for sure.

----------



----------


## Strider18

> Yeah... You definitely not want to get m. Nasuta then..... I can hear mine from outside and they are in a basement lol
> 
> i kinda think red eyed or whites female, anything similar? Don't know darts that well yet, I'd think they should be too loud, don't know for sure.


Some mantella and dart species calls are more like crickets. If I can remember right golden mantellas sound just like crickets.

----------


## Amy

What kind of frog are you looking for?  If you added some branches in there, it could work very well for some type of tree frog.  If you do not want a nocturnal frog though, you'd have to look at something else.  I would agree with getting an adult frog, they are usually easier to sex.

----------



----------


## clothman

This is my first viv and I only really read up on Reed frogs, (i done about four months research on them before I bought them) so i'm not too sure of my options. I am just asking about for peoples opinions to get ideas and to do some research.  But I do like the look of the red eyed tree frog (as long as they are quiet  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lija

All females are quiet..... Frog females I meant lol
 what about lemur tree frog, James from UK breeds them I think, they are small and cute

----------



----------


## Amy

Here is a great article that you might benefit from - Frog Forum - Choosing a Frog

----------



----------


## Frogfeet123

A female whites would work great in that tank. Just be sure the frog is female, the males bark!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

My female White's make noise too, just not to the same level as the males. If you are going for silence though, and cannot be assured the sex of the frog, I'd opt for a salamander or newt and nary a peep will you hear (an occasional hiccup or barely audible "pop" perhaps) but these guys are cute and extremely quiet. Your set up looks fine for a salamander but newts like more water.

----------

